# December 2010 Throwdown Winners!



## sumosmoke (Jan 8, 2011)

The December 2010 TD winners are as follows:

The Voter's Poll award goes to 55499 and their entry for "Mr. Hammy the Meatman".

The Judge's Vote award goes to Meateater and his entry of ham and cheese panini, ham pizza, ham and cheese abts and ground ham oink balls














The rest of the entries are as follows: 

miamirick = New Years' Eve Ham

bbally: "AMNS Smoked Torchon of Foie Gras w/ cured ham center; and phyllo cups with same"


----------



## chefrob (Jan 8, 2011)

nice job guys and congrats to the winners!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea yeppie and YAHOO goes out to you 55499 and Meat-eater you have to get a congratulation for your entry too. Now to the rest of the entries thanks for participating


----------



## meateater (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, nice! I just got home and got a surprise. Thanks to all the entries, they all are winners.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats to all


----------



## les3176 (Jan 8, 2011)

when is the next throwdown gonna start? this looks like it could be fun! congrats to all  who participated!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations 55499 and Meateater...


----------



## bbally (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats to 55499 and Meateater.... great entries!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats to 55499 & Meateater!!!

You guys did great, as did the others.

55499, any chance of getting a name? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I feel like I'm talking to a prisoner.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats you guys!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats to all of the great entries - I would love a plate of any of them


----------



## 55499 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the Congrats, It was way too much fun and everyone's entries looked absolutely Delicious!


----------



## papagreer (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats to the winners of the Throwdown. You all made some great looking eats


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

Great Job You Guys!

CONGRATS!

Todd


----------

